# Broke the Ice



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

I got out yesterday for about 3 hours before the wind came up and I started to freeze. I managed to put one trout in the boat -- the first fish of 2018 for me. 

This was at a small reservoir not far from the house. Local reports said fishing from the bank with powerbait was productive and trolling wasn't productive. Person at the entry kiosk says trolling hasn't been productive. So, instead of motoring over to the sandy beach where everyone catches fish, I spent my time trolling. Sometimes I'm just too stubborn for my own good. Years ago I told my wife I wanted to age to be like the stubborn old dude from "On Golden Pond". She says I'm getting there. Haha.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, You don't LOOK like Henry Fonda....but.

Maybe she meant ...Grumpy Old Men....Now, there's a match. Ha Ha

regards, rich


----------



## Bob9863 (Feb 25, 2018)

I just like trolling for enjoyment of it, its not always about catching fish or at least thats what we tell ourselves. :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Well, You don't LOOK like Henry Fonda....but.
> 
> Maybe she meant ...Grumpy Old Men....Now, there's a match. Ha Ha
> 
> regards, rich



:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

